# Picture Frame



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been home with the new daughter and the wife was gracious enough to let me work in the garage during my off time from work. I am short on wood so I sorted through my scraps and found enough to make this easel style frame out of the recent Woodsmith. The wife loved it so I have a feeling I will be making this one again, which is ok b/c it was easy and fun to make. It's walnut and maple with a wipe on poly finish. I am going to build a miter sled before the next one though b/c my CMS is accurate to a certain degree, just not the one I want. Pretty close though and I am happy since this is my first frame. Any tips or comments are appreciated!

-Adam


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Adam first of all congratulations on the baby :thumbsup:. Obviously you don't make all your creations in the garage :laughing:.

I like the picture frame you made with the easel design. The colors of the maple and walnut really do work well together. Not too much of either one to be a distraction. My next project is a shadow box out of Walnut, I hope it turns out as nice as your picture frame.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. I love the easle design. Congrats on the new blessing; we had one ourselves a few months ago, but haven't had much shop time as a result.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition. 

The design and choice of wood for the frame really worked out well. It looks great.

Rob


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ACP I see you framed your family, nice work!*

I laughed when I read this:..... one though b/c my CMS is accurate to a certain degree, just not the one I want.....Can't get a good 45 degree? I use one of those Jessem graduated miter gauges that lock every 5 degrees and it's real accurate. There is an Osburn that's very accurate too. A sled is OK too, but a little more work. It seems from the posts here that the Dewalt 708's CSMS just is off by a little. I've yet to test the accuracy of mine, but I'll do it just to make certain. I like to set a 45 on the miter gauge then flip the piece to get the opposite angle rather than resetting the MG. Nice work, congratulations as well. :yes: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I do plan to invest in an accurate miter gauge and almost pulled the trigger when you (woodnthings) posted the deal on the incra awhile back. I have it high on my priority list now as I found I like making out picture frames. Until then I found plans for a easy to build sled and will probably go that route. It'll give me a small project to work on here and there till I get more time and wood anyways!


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

ACP

Congradulations on the new addition. She looks like a real keeper.

nice job on the picture frame also.

if i end up with any leftover walnut ill let you know but it looks like my wife added to the bedroom set so i may be looking for more also.

the guy i bought my walnut from had some auromatic cedar and some nice elm boards at a really good price if you want some inexpensive wood to play with for a while. i think he wanted 1.50/bd ft .

let me know and ill try to find his no. if your interested.

good luck

kendall


----------



## expo09 (Aug 21, 2009)

i really like it. the walnut and maple together create a great contrast that draws the eye to the picture.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Adam, first congratulations on the new addittion! Second great job on the frame and making momma happy. Happy Momma's mean more time in the shop!:yes:

John


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

ACP said:


> I found plans for a easy to build sled


Hi! First, really nice work on the picture frame. Great idea.

If I may ask, where'd you come across the plans for the sled? After some of the hassles I've had in the last couple of weeks, it should be on my list of things to do too. 

Oh, first day here if you don't recognize me. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The frame is really nice. The picture though, is priceless and shows off your work, too!
Congratulations. 

Check this out. http://miterset.home.comcast.net/~miterset/index.html
I have both sets and they are worth far more than their price.


----------



## green giant (Aug 29, 2009)

Adam, nice job. I also made this frame using some scraps that I had laying around my basement. It was my first attempt at real wood working project and didnt have all the correct tools and jigs, but it came out pretty decent for first attempt. In regards to the non-perfect miter cuts, I used a little wood filler and then sanded it down prior to staining. It showed a little in the finish product, but for the most part it was pretty good.

I also learned, that the little details that we see when making the product, other people who look at the frame don't notice it.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I searched this site but can't find the post by Niki for his 45* sled. I made one and it's all I use anymore. The miters are perfect, even if the sled is off.
Pardon the link to another woodworking website but here are the simple plans for the sled.
http://www.woodworking.org/InfoExchange/viewtopic.php?t=12034


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this it Rob?*



Rob said:


> I searched this site but can't find the post by Niki for his 45* sled. I made one and it's all I use anymore. The miters are perfect, even if the sled is off.
> Pardon the link to another woodworking website but here are the simple plans for the sled.
> http://www.woodworking.org/InfoExchange/viewtopic.php?t=12034


I searched miter/sled/niki and found this: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/cross-cut-sled-my-way-5184/
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup...same end result but different design by Niki. I went by his earlier plans posted at WWA. Though I didn't scrutinize his later plans, it looked a bit more complicated.
Anyway, no matter which design you go with, the results will be perfect miters for a half days work and not much in material.
Thanks, BTW for the link.


----------



## jayman (Dec 20, 2009)

looks good budy


----------



## DIYandSIMPLIFY (Feb 20, 2012)

nice work! can't let my wife see that....


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

Really nice frame - I like the wood choice.


----------

